# RGK Detailing MK7 VW Golf GTD - New car preparation detail



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

​*Professional Car Detailing, and Paintwork correction in Scotland, 07500903249, 
​Cquartz approved detailer​*
*Following a personal recommendation from a fellow mk7 Golf GTi owner, the owner of this GTD decided to book the car in with myself to have durable protection in the form of Carpro Cquartz UK, this is a very durable coating which once fully cured is as hard as glass and is chemical resistant.

The owner advised the supplying dealership not to valet the car, however the message never reached them and the car was washed using the usual car wash brush, resulting in a variety of light paint defects which would require rectifying before the coating could be applied.

The car first underwent my thorough decontamination process which is demonstrated here,

I will start this write up with the polishing stages, the defects were few and far between, but were unsightly in areas, and some were quite deep requiring a two stage machine polish in some areas.

Before










After










Before










After










Before










After










Before










After




























After polishing the car was given a wipedown to remove all of the polishing oils so the coating can bond with the paintwork, here are a selection of shots after the polishing stages,



























































































Cquartz UK was then carefully applied



















Carpro DLUX was then applied to unpainted and rubber trim as well as the wheels.



















Following application this was left to cure for a period of 12 hours, with Polish Angel Cosmic being applied on top the following day,










And here are the finished shots,








































































































































Thanks for reading.

Richard

www.rgkdetailing.com*


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks good. Prefer the red, not that I'm biased


----------



## MrVix (May 21, 2013)

looks absolutely stunning. great job!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks great.



rf860 said:


> Looks good. Prefer the red, not that I'm biased


[best pantomime voice]Oh yes you are[/best pantomime voice]


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Top job


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> [best pantomime voice]Oh yes you are[/best pantomime voice]


Ha ha, true


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Cracking work Rich :thumb: workshops looking good aswell.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments. :thumb:



unique detail said:


> Cracking work Rich :thumb: workshops looking good aswell.


Cheers Andy, still a work in progress, but its coming together well


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That looks great:thumb:


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Amazing job! I am interested to undertand the benefits of using cosmic on top of cquartz uk. Can you dedicate a few minutes for my to undertand?

Thanks!!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Rod said:


> Amazing job! I am interested to undertand the benefits of using cosmic on top of cquartz uk. Can you dedicate a few minutes for my to undertand?
> 
> Thanks!!


Thank you Rod, yes of course,

Cquartz UK like some other ceramic sealants although extremely hydrophobic and hard wearing are very rough to the touch once cured, this is why they repel water so well, however this roughness can cause traffic film to cling to the surface, water spotting can also be a problem,

For this reason Carpro Reload is supplied as part of the kit to leave a slick surface, and also protect the coating against water spotting untill it fully cures, 
I however much prefer to use Cosmic in place of Reload, it is itself a very hard wearing sealant, and a form of ceramic, with it containing titanium dioxide and silica, it is also very slick preventing traffic film from bonding to the surface, so we have two very hard wearing sealants working hand in hand, which results in extremely durable protection against the harsh elements that many cars will face. 

Richard


----------

